
Gdb-dashboard - vvu_vdev
https://github.com/cyrus-and/gdb-dashboard
======
rurban
Nice. But better source it from some other file and start it on demand. It
should rather go into data-dir/python/gdb/

[http://blogs.perl.org/users/rurban/2015/09/gdb-
dashboard.htm...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/rurban/2015/09/gdb-
dashboard.html)

~~~
cyrusand
You can simply disable it by default with `dashboard -enabled off` in, say,
`~/.gdbinit.d/my-init` then just `dashboard` to show it on demand.

------
je42
awesome.

